# let's see your commuter rig(s)



## moschika

so what are folks riding to work/school/etc. is it the same ride for all rides or specifically to commute and tool around town on?

this is my moto fixie. usually only use to commute and get around town on.


----------



## tmotz

moschika said:


> so what are folks riding to work/school/etc. is it the same ride for all rides or specifically to commute and tool around town on?
> 
> this is my moto fixie. usually only use to commute and get around town on.



No pictures to show.
I ride my Jamis Ventura for everything during nice weather.Old Fuji and mtn. bike for everything else.


----------



## ET_SoCal

*Mine!*

Didn't ride this morning, too wet & will rain all-day...
Usually ride every morning tho, here's a pic from few weeks ago's RoadRide:


----------



## Kram

*3 that I use.*

The last is a Raliegh M600 hardtail mtb. 1st is an old Gitane that I converted into a cross bike. I occassionally use my ss/fixie, but I'm working on it right now and I don't have a good pic The other one is an old Nishiki w/ Tange prestige 2 steel tubing. I call it my "g*y-boy bike", for obvious reasons. I put my old Mavic Mektronic shifters on it since they were just taking up space. It usually doesn't have a Ksyrium on the rear but the open pro that I have needs to be trued, BADLY, so I have my "good" wheel on it now. It will soon get fenders mounted, as well.


----------



## biknben

*Here's mine...*

The "Utilitarian" ride.

Surly Cross-Check w/ flip-flop rear wheel.


----------



## MB1

*All my bikes are commuters at one time or another.*

I mostly commute on my Gunnar Street Dog or my Bianchi 'Crosser. Both have fenders as needed. A waist pack or messenger bag carries everything I need for work.


----------



## TrevorInSoCal

*Just finished it...*



moschika said:


> so what are folks riding to work/school/etc. is it the same ride for all rides or specifically to commute and tool around town on?
> 
> this is my moto fixie. usually only use to commute and get around town on.


My new commuter/townie/all-arounder.










Been working from home but we start working from our company's new office on Monday. I'll have a 24 mi. r/t commute.

It's not quite finished as I still have to build a front wheel. That wheel is off my geared road bike.


----------



## Sketchy One

*My new commuter ride*

My new commuter ride is a Langster. My first factory singlespeed. It's got a flip flop hub and I'm looking into getting a cog for the fixed side. My knees suck so I'd have to keep the brakes. Check it out. (48t x 16t)


----------



## TrevorInSoCal

*Nice.*



Sketchy One said:


> My new commuter ride is a Langster. My first factory singlespeed. It's got a flip flop hub and I'm looking into getting a cog for the fixed side. My knees suck so I'd have to keep the brakes. Check it out. (48t x 16t)


Wow, that's a big gear. Your commute pretty flat?

My first build was a 42x13 (3.23:1) which is pretty close to a 48x16 (3:1). I commuted 10 miles on it, but was a lot more comfortable on hills (and starting out from stoplights) after I geared down to a 42x16. 

-Trevor


----------



## Sketchy One

TrevorInSoCal said:


> Wow, that's a big gear. Your commute pretty flat?
> 
> My first build was a 42x13 (3.23:1) which is pretty close to a 48x16 (3:1). I commuted 10 miles on it, but was a lot more comfortable on hills (and starting out from stoplights) after I geared down to a 42x16.
> 
> -Trevor


That's pretty much why I got it, nothing but flat land riding. I'm just now getting used to it. It's only two weeks old, but I do like the ratio for the stop and go in Chicago. My commute is 8 miles through the city. The biggest hill is about a 1/4 mile long and slight grade, nothing major. One of the mechanics at my shop has a fixed gear and told me to go to a 17t on the fixed side. Little easier on the knees. Any suggestions?


----------



## CFBlue

hey sketchyone, where did you get your langster? its sounding really good right now, especially with the price. im going to my lbs this saturday to inquire about getting one. my lbs is johnny sprockets up on bryn mawr. i stopped by yojimbos today, but all they had was a fuji, and it was gonna be about 300 more than what sprockets is probably gonna hook me up with.


----------



## TrevorInSoCal

Sketchy One said:


> The biggest hill is about a 1/4 mile long and slight grade, nothing major. One of the mechanics at my shop has a fixed gear and told me to go to a 17t on the fixed side. Little easier on the knees. Any suggestions?


I dunno. I haven't been riding fixed long enough to determine if it's gonna cause me any knee problems. I figured I'd play it safe though, and go with an easier gear. Kinda limits your speed on downhills, but I'd rather have to drag the brakes a bit and/or develop a faster spin, than kill myself (and my knees) grinding *uphill*.

Probably mostly a personal preference thing. Try a couple different ratios and stick with what works. Sounds like you may have found one that works for you...

Can you skid that gear? I had a lot harder time skidding the higher gear.

-Trevor


----------



## pawistik

My commuter/road/off-road ride. I usually avoid riding this one through the winter but I have to fix the rear der on my winter bike (an older Giant rigid mtb, currently with studded tires) so I have been riding this one for the last week. Yesterday brought a return to winter with cold & snow so it gave me a good photo op.

Cheers,
Bryan


----------



## Sketchy One

*Kozy's Cyclery*



chicagochix said:


> hey sketchyone, where did you get your langster? its sounding really good right now, especially with the price. im going to my lbs this saturday to inquire about getting one. my lbs is johnny sprockets up on bryn mawr. i stopped by yojimbos today, but all they had was a fuji, and it was gonna be about 300 more than what sprockets is probably gonna hook me up with.


I got my Langster from the shop that I work at, so I got the EP price which made it even sweeter! Come by Kozy's at Webster and Clybourn. That's my shop. I'm there Sun., Mon., Wed. and Thurs. I know that except for the 50cm I can get you one for $399 + tax. My name is Ryan just in case you do decide to swing by.
Happy Hunting.

P.S. It would have to be special ordered so expect, at the most, 7 - 10 business days.
(It usually comes much sooner than that). Mine was shipped on a Thursday and I got it that next Tuesday.


----------



## LuisB

Ryan,

I'm also from the Chicago area (southwest suburbs) and I changed my Langster freewheel to an 18T fixed cog. I rode with the stock 16T freewheel for about 100 miles (not in a single ride) and found it's a bit steep, not so much for hills but riding against the wind. I don't use the Langster to commute but to ride short training rides of 20-25 miles on a fairly flat route.

LuisB


----------



## Andy M-S

*My Kogswell Kommuter*

Here's my all-around "good" ride. Commuting to club rides, this is it.

https://www.kogswellowners.com/pics2/albums/andrewmerchantshapiro/SpringRide.jpg


----------



## Cervelo-er

*Old Trek Crossbreed*

I think this is a 970 Frame from 1991-92. Built with older XT and V-Brakes for easier fitting of rack and stopping power with heavy load. It was nice to find an older frame that had dual eyelets in the back for rack and fender mounting (if I ever move back to the NW). Conti tires with Mr. Tuffy's have been indestructable. Thinking about going to Powerstraps instead of the toe-clips. Size 14 feet makes it hard to get your shoe in far enough to not feel like you're riding on your toes all the time.


----------



## RUSA2392

*MBK Touring Bike*



moschika said:


> so what are folks riding to work/school/etc. is it the same ride for all rides or specifically to commute and tool around town on?
> 
> this is my moto fixie. usually only use to commute and get around town on.


1989 MBK Touring with upgrades:
Ultegra 9 sp (13 - 28) & STI shifters
Shimano 105 hubs laced to MA3 rims, 32H, 3X, 28 mm tires

It's not light (~32 lbs); you can see front and rear fenders and racks. You may not be able to see the bottle generator and front light, not to mention the 2 legged kickstand which supports the bike upright with one wheel off the ground.

I have a shower but no locker at work so must carry a towel, etc. as well as clothes. In the Winter, the pannier bags are full, especially in the p.m. when it's usually warmer and I'm carrying instead of wearing layers.

My commute starts in the car and switches to the bike. The bike portion can be 8 to 16 miles and is usually 10 miles each way. I don't ride when rain is forecast.

Not too long ago, I posted a Commute Report - my first RBR ride report with photos. It was a fun project.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=3482&highlight=commute+report


----------



## arctic hawk

RUSA2392 said:


> 1989 MBK Touring with upgrades:
> Ultegra 9 sp (13 - 28) & STI shifters
> Shimano 105 hubs laced to MA3 rims, 32H, 3X, 28 mm tires
> Not too long ago, I posted a Commute Report - my first RBR ride report with photos. It was a fun project.
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=3482&highlight=commute+report


Great report & loved the pics!
My old bike was a 1988 Raleigh Super Grand Prix, stock. It is a heavy bike & at one point a few yrs back, I did think about upgrading but when I got to my LBS, they talked me out of it. Good thing too. 
I took it out for a spin a few nights ago. Nearly topple over as I got used to riding my newer rig that I can't seem to get comfortable on the old bike.


----------



## Lucky

I recently got the okay from the doc to resume road riding, but I still felt like I wanted some more cushion for my still-healing wrist. So, I put road bars and slicks on my hardtail. It will eventually get its mtbike bar back and be used for commuting and crappy-road riding, but right now, it's my road bike. I christened it "The Oddvaark" because it is a mishmash of semi-compatible parts and appears to have an identity crisis. It works okay, but really needs some bigger gears. A new crank is in the works.










Kathy :^)


----------



## Pirate Girl

My Kona Jake the Snake. I commute on it, race cyclocross on it, ride XC MTB trails on it, have done El Tour de Tucson on it, and raced an XC MTB race on it. Of all my bikes, this one gets used the most.

From the Tucson Soul Ride MTB race:









P-)


----------



## arctic hawk

Pirate Girl said:


> My Kona Jake the Snake. I commute on it, race cyclocross on it, ride XC MTB trails on it, have done El Tour de Tucson on it, and raced an XC MTB race on it. Of all my bikes, this one gets used the most.
> 
> From the Tucson Soul Ride MTB race:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P-)


Out of silly curiousity, how good is it on XC MTB trails & races? The reason I ask is that I am looking into doing one (XC race) & before I go out & beat the heck out of my XO1 & me, .... 
I would guess that you have to be a tad more careful with your lines for fear of those rather large & nasty looking rocks.


----------



## IM Walt

*Here's my commuter*

I have been using this for my long (33 mir/t) commute. I have a rack to put on it when I get time.

I also use an old DiamondBack Hybird when I am only riding the 2.5 miles to the bus stop.


----------



## Pirate Girl

arctic hawk said:


> Out of silly curiousity, how good is it on XC MTB trails & races? The reason I ask is that I am looking into doing one (XC race) & before I go out & beat the heck out of my XO1 & me, ....
> I would guess that you have to be a tad more careful with your lines for fear of those rather large & nasty looking rocks.


Rocky, techie stuff can be rough, as well as deep sand (wash crossings). For those, I just do the CX dismount & pick the bike up.

The Soul Ride race that I did on it was a good course for that bike. I pre-rode the course on my hardtail MTB, then decided it was mostly CX-friendly. Part of the course was on paved road, most on dirt roads, and only a few miles of singletrack. Some of the technical climbs the MTBers were walking as well, and I passed them on the uphill by shouldering my CX bike. 

I say go for it.


----------



## arctic hawk

Pirate Girl said:


> Rocky, techie stuff can be rough, as well as deep sand (wash crossings). For those, I just do the CX dismount & pick the bike up.
> 
> The Soul Ride race that I did on it was a good course for that bike. I pre-rode the course on my hardtail MTB, then decided it was mostly CX-friendly. Part of the course was on paved road, most on dirt roads, and only a few miles of singletrack. Some of the technical climbs the MTBers were walking as well, and I passed them on the uphill by shouldering my CX bike.
> 
> I say go for it.


Thanks for the info! The event is in August & I will definitely make a solid attempt at it or have a few good laughs because of it


----------



## mgp

*Here's mine*

Here's mine. Does great on the local singletrack, too!


----------



## brad nicholson

*hmmm...*

pirate girl is a hottie.


----------



## jrm

*For trail riding..*

It helps to have the gearing for it. I fitted my jake with a 35c rear and 42c front tire and top mount brake levers. A qr is nice to drop the seat on descents too. Othwise fit is the make or break factor.


----------



## nate

Wow, I thought my 18-20 mile round trip was long and I see some of you going over 30 miles. If my digital camera hadn't been damaged by orange juice, I would post a picture of my 1986 Nishiki.

I see a lot of people using fixed gear. What is the purpose of that (aside from inflicting pain)? Just the lighter weight? I really have never followed the cycling scene despite riding a lot.


----------



## RUSA2392

*Fixed gear =*



nate said:


> Wow, I thought my 18-20 mile round trip was long and I see some of you going over 30 miles. If my digital camera hadn't been damaged by orange juice, I would post a picture of my 1986 Nishiki.
> 
> I see a lot of people using fixed gear. What is the purpose of that (aside from inflicting pain)? Just the lighter weight? I really have never followed the cycling scene despite riding a lot.


simplicity & reliability and a better workout. Helps improve your high end cadence. (You've got no choice on those downhills!)


----------



## kai-ming

moschika said:


> so what are folks riding to work/school/etc. is it the same ride for all rides or specifically to commute and tool around town on?
> 
> this is my moto fixie. usually only use to commute and get around town on.


I use this to travel/commute in mainland China. Fenders and a home made seat post rack added recently. All these are arranged for the ease of putting into a bike bag when I need to travel by train/bus for long distance. Aero bar, bar end, bell, compass, lights, are equipment that I would need for my type of bike commute.


----------



## gpsser

'Nother CrossCheck.... fixed of course, real fun off road as well.


----------



## cyclophile

My commuter is a Serotta Rapid Tour. I got the frame as a 1999 NOS item this year, half of original price. Built it up with the components from my Cannondale 'cross frame (which I then sold on eBay). I ride it in basically all conditions (too many rain rides this year  ).

<img src="https://www.samoht.com/weblog_img/serotta_commuter_sm.jpg">


----------



## nate

I finally got a new digital camera to replace the broken one, so time to bump this thread.

First, my Nishiki Olympic 12. It is most likely a 1986 model, but I don't remember for sure which birthday I got it. If not 1986, it's probably a 1987. This was my one and only bike for about 18 years. Now I use it on bad weather days or when I need to wear regular shoes.

By the way, Kram, nice Nishiki! 










Next is my Cannondale R600. This is now my primary bike, both for commuting and weekend rides. I bought it on July 3rd of this year. The only things I add for commuting are a taillight and headlights.


----------



## wooglin

89 or 90 Stumpjumper set up as a 1x7 with a 21-13 cassette and a thumbie in friction mode. That thing on the seatpost is where the trail-a-bike attaches for days I'm hauling the kid around. 

<img src="https://forum.bikemag.com/photopost/data/500/1212stumpcommute-med.jpg">


----------



## Andy M-S

*Kogswell*

Here's my Kogswell. It's my main do-everything ride for almost all purposes (except nasty snow, for which I have a true abomination)...seen here in the middle of a trailride I took last weekend with my son. The only things added for the non-commutish ride are the handlebar bag and the second bottle...










Why not have one nice bike for everything? Here in western WI, I feel reasonably safe about locking this bike up at work...some places, I probably wouldn't...


----------



## wily in pacifica

*My new commuter*

Here is my new Co-Motion Tweener.

I ride 22 miles each way 3 times a week and start around 5:30. It is almost dark the whole way now. Note the two headlights on the forks hooked up tothe Dynohub generator. This puts out a ton of light right where you need it. The second picture is how I set it up for my 600 miles trip down to San Diego.

Willy in pacifica


----------



## biknben

*Hey Wily....*

I'm interested to hear your opinion regarding the Dynohub. I currently use a NiteRider HID but am generally intrigued by the Dynohub. I'm becoming more and more interested in doing a brevet series and going loooong!!!

What influenced your discission to get it? Any significant pros and cons?


----------



## Hollywood

*Super Surly*

late to the game...

Surly Cross Check fixed gear w/River City wood fenders & Nitto moustache bars. Gets me to the train station, errands, organized fun rides, etc. 

*shown with optional Supergirl


----------



## wily in pacifica

*Schmitt Hub*

The Schmitt works great. I was riding a 1,00ok a couple weeks ago and I kept thinking there was a car behind me but it was only my own lights. I run tow E6 lights on the forks. Supposedly the closer to the road the better.

These light are designed for road riding so the light beam is narrow rather to the wide flood light you will get from a nite rider type light. Those are designed for off-raod where you need a flood light.

On my 400k's and 600k's I sued the 2.4 watt Cateyes that run on 4 AA's. These work find but you have to keep pumping them with batteries every couple of hours. The schmitt will pay for itself, after a while, if I use it comute. 

If I was only getting a light for commuting then the HID's or any 10w nite rider type light will do as long as your commute is within the battery life.

But the Schmitt is perfect for Brevets and it is a beautiful setup.


----------



## OperaLover

SmogRider said:


> late to the game...
> 
> Surly Cross Check fixed gear w/River City wood fenders & Nitto moustache bars. Gets me to the train station, errands, organized fun rides, etc.
> 
> *shown with optional Supergirl


Where do you find trhe Supergirl option?!?!?

Oh yeah, and the wood fenders?


----------



## AJS

Doesn't www.wallbike.com sell the wood fenders?

Here's my "everything" rig.


----------



## Guest

I have two. The Trek HArdtail is my bad weather, winter, heavy load bike. Lights and fenders, 1.5 slicks most of the time. Studs when the snow falls.

I have two blinkies on the front and back, and a Nite-Hawk Digital Emitter headlight. Brooks Super Champion saddle.

The other is the Rocky Mountain CX bike which I use most of the summer and fall, winter fenders just got put on this weekend. Brooks B17 saddle.


----------



## yobdlog

*And yet, another Surly (sans logos)*



gpsser said:


> 'Nother CrossCheck.... fixed of course, real fun off road as well.


Cross Check sans logos.


----------



## Ken2

*Specialized CX*

Here's mine, Specialized CX cyclocross frame. The bottle is the air for a Delta Airhorn, perfect for penetrating the cocoon of tinted window-high amp radio-A/C blasting SUVs in south Texas!


----------



## glenj

*Commuter Rig*

Here's my commuer. It's pretty much the way I raced it in college except with a new set of wheels and with full fenders in the winter.


----------



## vitusdude

*Any bike will do.*

Any bike I have built up is a commuter. Right now, this is the only one fully built and ridable, so its my commuter and every day ride. Seen here in full commuter rig.


----------



## Guest

toomanybikes said:


> I have two. The Trek HArdtail is my bad weather, winter, heavy load bike. Lights and fenders, 1.5 slicks most of the time. Studs when the snow falls.
> 
> I have two blinkies on the front and back, and a Nite-Hawk Digital Emitter headlight. Brooks Super Champion saddle.
> 
> The other is the Rocky Mountain CX bike which I use most of the summer and fall, winter fenders just got put on this weekend. Brooks B17 saddle.



Spending enough time on 'em now I took the big ring off the MTB and replaced it with a 48 tooth to give me more zoom on the flats.


----------



## cajonezzz

just finished today!


----------



## dyg2001

Hot bike!
Berthoud fenders, right?
Nice lights.
Real nice bike.



wily in pacifica said:


> Here is my new Co-Motion Tweener.
> 
> I ride 22 miles each way 3 times a week and start around 5:30. It is almost dark the whole way now. Note the two headlights on the forks hooked up tothe Dynohub generator. This puts out a ton of light right where you need it. The second picture is how I set it up for my 600 miles trip down to San Diego.
> 
> Willy in pacifica


----------



## wily in pacifica

*Co-Motion Commuter*

Actually the fenders are Honjo fenders. I wanted to get the pounded Honjo fenders but I was planning to get the fenders painted the same Plum color as the frame. But once I installed them they looked too nice to paint. I may still send them up to Co-Motion and get them painted just to see what they will look like and if I do not like it get a set of pounded fenders. I wanted to get them painted the Plum color and have Co-Motion put a "Co-Motion" decal on the back of the fender on a "Vanilla" panel just like the frame.


----------



## mtbnutty

*My New Surly Commuter*

First commuter bike and first commute. Mostly ultegra drivetrain. And mix of parts I had laying around. Should be bomb proof.


----------



## meat tooth paste

vitusdude said:


> Any bike I have built up is a commuter. Right now, this is the only one fully built and ridable, so its my commuter and every day ride. Seen here in full commuter rig.


Nice commuter. I run a single chainring in the front too, a 42t and a mountain cassette in the back.


----------



## northcoast

This is my single speed built the old-fashioned way by David Ybarrola. Lugged Columbus steel. Surly flip-flop hub w/ 17t free, 16t fixed, 42 front. Crankbrothers pedals (I love them). Everything else is 80s-90s Campy. I commute about 15 miles each way through Los Angeles.
I enjoyed seeing all the beautiful bikes.
Thanks!


----------



## jumpstumper

*Commute Rig*

Here's my commute bike - Specialized Sequoia with an awesome Light & Motion Li-Ion ARC Ultra. I bought this expensive light because 80% of my 2.5 hour commute is in the dark. Armadillo tires with Tuffy means I hardly every have to change a flat, and the Mavic Open Pro wheels are great!


----------



## meat tooth paste

*Beauty & The Beast*

All my bikes are commuters, beauty and the beast.

Beauty is the 05 Bianchi Pista. This is my prized nice bike. I ride this thing everywhere, but I keep it in during the rain, the beater bike is for that. Running a 39/16t gear for mellow all around commuting. My favorite bike to date. After riding fixed, I find it strange to ride a geared freewheel bike. I almost rode into the shrubs after getting on geared bike.

Beast is the camouflage duct tape covered Centurion Accordo. $60 from the Salvation Army store and had the original neon green paint. Couldn't stand the color so I sprayed the lugs red and wrapped the tubes with camo duct tape. It's been over a year and it's head up just fine. Converted it to a 1x9 with a 42t upfront and a mountain cassette in the rear. Threw on some spare parts and presto. I don't ride this bike much anymore since getting the Pista, but I bring it out when I need a bike that I can lock up on the street overnite.


----------



## meat tooth paste

Kram59 gets extra points for the Nishiki with the wireless Mektronic setup.


----------



## Bertleman

woops


----------



## Bertleman

Here is my VooDoo Cross bike. All Campy, even the Canti's, Cooks cranks. Does well on the dirt. Going to do some Radical mods, will post


----------



## Knale

*SoCal commuter*

Have been commuting for 5 years. First bike was a Gary Fisher Big Sur MTB (rebuilding for strictly trail riding). I have had this one for a year. It is a 04 Giant OSR2. Everything is stock except Stem, Saddle, Tires and I have removed the second set of brake levers/cables that were closer to stem on handle bars. I use this bike for commuting, weekend and LBS group rides. Nice thing about commuting in SoCal... I can count on two hands times not able to ride due to weather (thats a bad year)


----------



## commutenow

*my fixie*

one of my commuter bicycles


----------



## Tequila Joe

OK. I'm board & can't sleep. I have an 8 hour jet lag to overcome and its early morning in Sweden.I was searching RBR's old threads and came across this one I haven't contributed to...

1970 Falcon Olympic.

Skol....

T.J.


----------



## dyg2001

*My Kogswell G*

Here are some pics of my new Kogswell Model G:
http://webpages.charter.net/saejung/kogswell.htm

I think it is an ideal frameset for fixed-gear or singlespeed commuting. Lugged steel, road geometry, rack and fender braze-ons, good tire clearance... all at a bargain price. Matthew, the man who runs the company, is a cool guy who designs very well thought out bikes. Here's the website: http://www.kogswell.com/


----------



## sanmusa

Ken2 said:


> Here's mine, Specialized CX cyclocross frame. The bottle is the air for a Delta Airhorn, perfect for penetrating the cocoon of tinted window-high amp radio-A/C blasting SUVs in south Texas!


How long does the horn last once you presurize it?


----------



## azmadoc

*What I rode today*

along with the rest of my commuting detritus:

Tom Bihn brain bag, yellow wind jacket(It was 48 degrees this am!?), woolistic base layer, helmet, towel, yellow jersey(75 degrees for the ride home), other airing laundry.











My other rig is a destickerified Trek 1200 with a rear rack & trunk, 28c Conti top touring 2000's, and a L&M Arc on the front


----------



## YuriB

While I wait for a job to run....

My Specialized Sirrus


----------



## ispoke

*KHS Alite4000 commuter*

My trusty KHS has served well on Los Angeles commutes for the last couple years. I moved the bar ends inwards for a more comfortable aero position (roadie at heart). Discount mail order wheels with 1-1/4" 80psi slicks. This thing gobbles up broken pavement and RR tracks. The Jandd economy panniers are great for commuting. One holds my work clothes and extra cycling layers. The other holds spiral binders and textbooks for night class. Plus tupperwears with breakfast and lunch!


----------



## sanmusa

*My Red Rocket*

.....


----------



## SCW

Here's my ride. 2005 Cannondale Cyclocross, all stock other than the saddle and tires.


----------



## MDGColorado

*3 commuters*

I use three:

*Mercian Olympic*, most of the time.









*Rans V-Rex * with Velocity Thracian wheels, Magura brakes, Radical seat bag. 
Other years, I have commuted on this a lot, but I'm favoring DF bikes this year









*Specialized Roubaix,* I commute on once in a while, because it's my newest bike. I have to use a backpack of some kind, which is a nuisance.


----------



## Kram

*Here's my current commuter of choice;*



Kram59 said:


> The last is a Raliegh M600 hardtail mtb. 1st is an old Gitane that I converted into a cross bike. I occassionally use my ss/fixie, but I'm working on it right now and I don't have a good pic The other one is an old Nishiki w/ Tange prestige 2 steel tubing. I call it my "g*y-boy bike", for obvious reasons. I put my old Mavic Mektronic shifters on it since they were just taking up space. It usually doesn't have a Ksyrium on the rear but the open pro that I have needs to be trued, BADLY, so I have my "good" wheel on it now. It will soon get fenders mounted, as well.


The 80's Bianchi fixie/ss, mostly in fixed mode;


----------



## light_monkey

*my ride...*

you all have nice bikes... here's my humble ride.


----------



## pedalmedic

moschika said:


> so what are folks riding to work/school/etc. is it the same ride for all rides or specifically to commute and tool around town on?
> 
> this is my moto fixie. usually only use to commute and get around town on.


Hard to see. It is a Schwinn 564. Old...Bio-pace chainring old. Fun to zoot all across town.


----------



## bigbill

*I talk about it, I guess I should post.*

I commute everyday on my Soma Smoothie ES. It has 9 speed chorus, old DA crankset, regal saddle, and salsa rims and bars. If the weather is especially bad, I commute on my Fisher 292 MTB. I am in Hawaii, it is never cold but it can be really wet.


----------



## Potential Roadkill

*Sweet rides on and all*

Here's mine. Yep, pobably not the most practical, I'm waiting for my extra wheelset so I can put some slicks on this bad boy. Still, it was purchased with mountain, commuting, touring and adventure touring in mind. All around great bike!


----------



## AJones

Nothing fancy but it works for my 12+ mile commute. Admittedly a fair weather commuter. A 1972 Schwinn Super Sport. I got this bike new as a kid from my parents and kept it ever since. Rode it when in college and now it's older than some of my co-workers.


----------

